# Topics > Applications > AI in law >  COMPAS (Correctional Offender Management Profiling for Alternative Sanctions), equivant, Canton, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

equivant.com

COMPAS Classification software

facebook.com/equivant

twitter.com/equivantnews

linkedin.com/company/equivant

----------


## Airicist

Article "Machine Bias"
There’s software used across the country to predict future criminals. And it’s biased against blacks.

by Julia Angwin, Jeff Larson, Surya Mattu and Lauren Kirchner, ProPublica
May 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Software Is Deciding How Long People Spend in Jail"

by Kali Holloway
December 24, 2017

----------

